# Wow flippin wow!



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

I have had an eye that didn't feel too good for a couple of days, and yesterday I played a match and struggled a bit. I popped into my opticians (Tesco) and asked her to give it a look at this morning. Great service, she thought I had a retina tear and rang the hospital at 12 o clock, 2 o clock I was examined and need an emergency operation which is being done (I hope) tomorrow at St Thomas in London. I understand that they now insert a new lens to obviate the need for a cataract operation later on. 

Great service all round, the only downside is that I don't know how long the healing process is before I play again.


----------



## Leereed (Apr 14, 2016)

All the best and hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry to read that mate, hope everything goes ok, get well soon.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 14, 2016)

Take care Grandad...
Hope it all goes well&#128077;


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2016)

Hope it goes ok mate.
Got to ask, did you get measured for the lens? &#128521;


----------



## Three (Apr 14, 2016)

I guess you didn't see that coming? 
I'll keep an eye out for the updates.  
Good luck.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 14, 2016)

Best wishes Chris - catch you in the summer


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2016)

Rugby injury Chris?

best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2016)

Your scrap value just keeps on rising; can I buy shares?   

All the best for a quick recovery mate :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Your scrap value just keeps on rising; can I buy shares?   

All the best for a quick recovery mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

$6,000,000 man!


----------



## JT77 (Apr 14, 2016)

Good luck mate hope it goes well.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 14, 2016)

All the best for a quick recovery Chris.

Hope to see you soon, but rather you saw me first!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Chris, good work by the optician 
Hope it goes well mate


----------



## KenL (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi.  Can I ask how it happened?  Or did it just appear.

I took a heavy blow to my eye,  face from a football yesterday.  I have been told before that my eye shape/prescription I am at higher risk of a detached retina.


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2016)

That explains the five putt.

All the best my old mate, and hope you are on a course soon.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks to you all, you really are a great lot here on the forum!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

That's great work by the optician

Hope it goes well


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

KenL said:



			Hi.  Can I ask how it happened?  Or did it just appear.

I took a heavy blow to my eye,  face from a football yesterday.  I have been told before that my eye shape/prescription I am at higher risk of a detached retina.
		
Click to expand...


I've no idea other than it happens a lot at about my age apparently.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's great work by the optician

Hope it goes well
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil

She congratulated me on spotting the potential problem. The hospital congratulated her on being so thorough, and I love them both!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Thanks Phil

She congratulated me on spotting the potential problem. The hospital congratulated her on being so thorough, and I love them both!!
		
Click to expand...

Let us all know how it goes 

Hopefully the putting will be better after


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let us all know how it goes 

Hopefully the putting will be better after
		
Click to expand...

Will do!

Don't worry about the putting - I had a vets league 4bbb match yesterday and holed out from a bunker yesterday for a birdie, chipped in twice from off on other holes - putting is so over rated !!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I've no idea other than it happens a lot at about my age apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't your mother tell you that if you kept on doing it, you would go blind ??:smirk:





Hope all goes well mate :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 14, 2016)

Best of luck for tomorrow Chris.

Terrifying to think how things come out of the blue like that.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

Cheers guys


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2016)

Did you have a fight with Liverpool Phil's avatar?

Only joking


----------



## teegirl (Apr 14, 2016)

Good luck tomorrow Chris........... great to hear the NHS has one satisfied customer


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you have a fight with Liverpool Phil's avatar?

Only joking 

Click to expand...

Could just be couldn't it!


----------



## User20205 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep, hope all goes well & the golf 'holiday' isn't too long !!


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you have a fight with Liverpool Phil's avatar?

Only joking 

Click to expand...

 It is in poor taste. Ban him.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 14, 2016)

Once again, thanks to you all

Off on the 5.30am train so off to try and get some sleep, which has, apparently to be on the right side of my face to lessen the risk of further damage - that should be interesting as I usually sleep the other way round :lol:


----------



## Midnight (Apr 14, 2016)

Mate,
Hope all goes well


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Mate,
Hope all goes well
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Guy. You don't reckon your snoring was the cause of the problem?


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 15, 2016)

Not good to hear but at least you got it early, so nice to hear the optician Saw the signs.


Any idea on recovery time


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 15, 2016)

Good luck Chris hope all goes well mate.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 15, 2016)

It will lift the lid on your game, give the ball a lash as soon as possible and you will tear up the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

Good luck matey. As someone struggling with the vision in one eye at the moment I know what it feels like. Shame I seem to be going around the houses to get mine done. Hope you're playing soon. No excuse for not reading the greens now


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 15, 2016)

Chris, good luck today I hope it goes well, from personal experience eyes seem to heal pretty quickly so hopefully not too long before your back on the course.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2016)

Hope all goes well today Chris.


----------



## Capella (Apr 15, 2016)

Hope everything goes well today, Chris. I know that eye surgery always is a bit scary, with two retina repairs and a LASIK eye correction I am a bit of an eye surgery veteran myself, but Arnold is right there: eyes do heal amazingly quickly. Also modern methods are very precise. I was always surprised how quick and painless the whole process turned out to be. Hope it's gonna be the same for you.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 15, 2016)

Good luck for today mate.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 15, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Thanks Guy. You don't reckon your snoring was the cause of the problem?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that mate &#128513; . If it can be proved I will buy you a beer mate.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 15, 2016)

All the best for today Chris


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi all, thanks for all your posts today

I took the 5.30 train for my 7.30 appointment and joined the massese of the eye clinic. Finally got to the operating table at 4pm for the 1 hour+ operation. I decided to brave it and have it done under a local which was quite uncomfortable but has a much quicker recovery time. Injections into a the eyeball isn't my idea of a good Fiday out in London!

Any how, the surgeons are amazing and St Thomas hospital looked after me extremely well - when it works, the NHS is truly awesome - 28 hours from diagnosis to laying on the operating table !

They said I can't drive until the gas bubble they insert in to the eye is dissolved so it could be 4 to 6 weeks but I'll think more about that next week when I'm more with it   

Some shut eye now as ive be back in London for a check up tomorrow before 10 am but many thanks to all of you :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Hi all, thanks for all your posts today

I took the 5.30 train for my 7.30 appointment and joined the massese of the eye clinic. Finally got to the operating table at 4pm for the 1 hour+ operation. I decided to brave it and have it done under a local which was quite uncomfortable but has a much quicker recovery time. Injections into a the eyeball isn't my idea of a good Fiday out in London!

Any how, the surgeons are amazing and St Thomas hospital looked after me extremely well - when it works, the NHS is truly awesome - 28 hours from diagnosis to laying on the operating table !

They said I can't drive until the gas bubble they insert in to the eye is dissolved so it could be 4 to 6 weeks but I'll think more about that next week when I'm more with it   

Some shut eye now as ive be back in London for a check up tomorrow before 10 am but many thanks to all of you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good news mate, here's hoping for a speedy recovery&#128515;


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 15, 2016)

swift recovery chris :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2016)

Good news Chris. I am sure it will not be long before you are hacking round a golf course again. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks guys

It makes me realise what PaulNash has been through!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2016)

Speedy recovery Chris.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2016)

Take it easy buddy, still look on the bright side, you've got a temporary new career as a OAP pirate stripper for hen parties, just need a parrot  

Impressive service indeed


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 16, 2016)

Crikey , just caught up with this thought it was golf related so hadn't read it (Phil losing his touch :ears

You are a braver man than me Chris having it done under local .. #Respect 

Best of Luck for a full & speedy recovery mate


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2016)

Thread now moved to OOB


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 16, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thread now moved to OOB
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil was only slagging mate , Chris a good long serving fourmerite story deserved to be in public eye


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2016)

No worries young man, think I was as surprised as anyone that this had happened to Chris, only saw him a few weeks ago at The Berkshire and apart from setting off the security with his metal hips looked in good nick 

We all wish him the best,


----------



## IainP (Apr 16, 2016)

Speedy recovery Chris. Certainly puts my torn contact lens in last weekend's medal into perspective. Done on a local also. Urgh.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 16, 2016)

Only just seen this thread, glad it all went well mate. Injections into the eyeball under a local? You're way braver than me, I'd have to be knocked out with elephant grade anasthetic!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2016)

My wife had the operation to fit a prescription lens, no injections, only pain killing drops were used. She had no pain just a little discomfort. :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 16, 2016)

Hope you recover 100% mate.

Will this mean you will actually be able to see the fairway in future?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

Once again, thanks to you all for your comments and wishes. Back from London check up and everything looks ok. The only problem is having to lay on my right side for 50 minutes in every hour for 7 days so that the Gas they put into my eye can do it's job.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Hope you recover 100% mate.

Will this mean you will actually be able to see the fairway in future?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers James!

I've always been able to see the fairway, it's just that I only see it from the trees!!


----------



## paddyc (Apr 16, 2016)

Hope your soon back  splitting the fairways, Chris, all the best mate.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

paddyc said:



			Hope your soon back  splitting the fairways, Chris, all the best mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pat!


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 16, 2016)

Speedy recovery Chris


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 16, 2016)

Best of luck for a complete recovery Chris.

This sounds like my worst nightmare but better than not being able to see though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2016)

Hope it all goes to plan and you're back out and playing soon


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 16, 2016)

It's not a real injury, Chris has really had a distance device fitted!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

mashleyR7 said:



			It's not a real injury, Chris has really had a distance device fitted!
		
Click to expand...

Correct - but disguised like that !


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 17, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Correct - but disguised like that !

View attachment 19028

Click to expand...

Did they tell you that when the wraps come off you will look like George Clooney?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 17, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Did they tell you that when the wraps come off you will look like George Clooney?
		
Click to expand...

I heard them but I thought they said " a bit looney "


----------



## Rooter (Apr 17, 2016)

You so need a Jolly Roger drawn on that!! 

Get well soon Chris!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 17, 2016)

Rooter said:



			You so need a Jolly Roger drawn on that!! 

Get well soon Chris!
		
Click to expand...


see Post 50 Scooter


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2016)

Rooter said:



			You so need a Jolly Roger drawn on that!! 

Get well soon Chris!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure a pic of Lefty smiling would go down too well.....&#128533;


----------



## chrisd (Apr 17, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Not sure a pic of Lefty smiling would go down too well.....&#128533;
		
Click to expand...

Leftie smiling mmmmmm ?? Not a sight for (a) sore eyes!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 17, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Leftie smiling mmmmmm ?? Not a sight for (a) sore eyes!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know what you mean ??????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2016)

Were t they meant to be doing the left one 

Hope you get back on the course soon but as a look goes, this one needs a little work


----------

